# lip slot jig help



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I am working on a lure and i need help with the lip slot. I want it to be the same in every lure, for consistency. I could eyeball it, but I would like some kind of jig I can place it in, and cut a slot in it with a hand saw. Any recommendations or help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Clayton.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I cut the lip slot in the blank before starting to shape the lure. That way I have a nice square piece to work with and I know my slot will be square with the blank. I use a table saw and cut the slot in the blank, but I guess you could use a miter box and hand saw. I then take a paper profile of the lure with the lip slot shown. I glue the paper profile on the blank making sure the slot on the paper lines up with the slot on the blank. I cut the profile out with a vertical band saw. This ensures I get the same angle and slot depth everytime.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a table saw jig that was made by Vince, aka VC111. (hope he doesn't mind me reposting) It's the best I've seen for making and duplicating a square lip slot especially after the lure has been shaped. As far as hand saws, you may come up with some kind of similar set up? and if so I'd like to see it. Table saws work good for the thicker lexan lips and larger baits, but I've been using a skill saw for my circuit board lips and small cranks. You just have to make sure your blank is nice and square. I also cut my slots before cutting out the lure shape or profile.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

The lure bodies I have are already shaped. That's the way I bought them, they resemble a shad rap style body that's 2.5" long. I'm thinking a rtv mold????


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

If all of the bodies are the same you may be able to use a hand mixable epoxy putty like one of these

http://www.jbweld.com/products/product-family/epoxy-putty-sticks/

Different brands of epoxy puttys are available at Home Depot and Walmart.

I mold some lures out of resin and I needed to do a drilling operation after they had been molded. I used an epoxy putty to form a partial mold to hold the lure square to the bit on the drill press. I tried using a silicone mold material but it was to soft and allowed the lure to move.


----------

